# super soil supposed to smell like manure?



## juniorgrower (May 28, 2012)

Is my super soil supposed to smell like manure?   It's not horrible but it does have a manure smell to it.  I stirred it up often and added water and molasses to it.   I just want to make sure that there is nothing wrong with it and it wont kill my plants.  thank you


----------



## nouvellechef (May 28, 2012)

Yep. Using blood meal you should smell ammonia at some point. Using soybean or alfalfa meals, should smell like hay a bit. Manure is in there somewhere I am sure.


----------



## juniorgrower (May 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for the quick response.  I used some yesterday and did not remember hearing any thing about a manure smell so I got worried.   What a huge relief.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 29, 2012)

I don't think I would call it a manure smell.  I think it is more of an earthy smell.


----------



## Iron Emmett (May 30, 2012)

I agree with THG, mine was never stinky, it had a earthy smell, it was actually kind pleasant.


----------



## juniorgrower (May 30, 2012)

This is a manure smell.  It's not horrible but it does smell like manure.  U think there is something wrong with my soil?   I made a batch of NV's SS and a batch of Subcool's SS and they both have that same manure smell.   It is worse towards the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 30, 2012)

I think you need to turn the soil mix more. in the barrel it is compacting and not lettng enough air move thru the soil mix. try turning it a couple time over the next few days and it should take on a more earthy/fresh turned soil smell


----------



## Kushluvr (May 31, 2012)

it needs air! get it out of the barrel and on too a tarp or a kiddie pool! after 5 days the smell goes away and sprouts begin to pop....


----------



## juniorgrower (May 31, 2012)

I took the cover off the barrels and stirred it up a bunch and you folks are right the smell does go back to a nice earthy smell.  The smelliest soil was the stuff on the bottom that was wet and clumped together.  thanks for the help.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2012)

If your a DIYer check out THG's compost tumbler http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60028&highlight=compost


----------



## juniorgrower (May 31, 2012)

That is slick!  Now that would keep my soil mixed and aerated.  Nicely done THG.


----------



## mountain man (Jun 2, 2012)

You made ALOT of soil if you made a batch of each. How many 
"barrels" did you end up with?  Make sure to dump them into wading pools and mix around every three days or so for the first couple weeks. Then, a little bit less the last half of cook time. It should always be damp and not wet.


			
				juniorgrower said:
			
		

> This is a manure smell.  It's not horrible but it does smell like manure.  U think there is something wrong with my soil?   I made a batch of NV's SS and a batch of Subcool's SS and they both have that same manure smell.   It is worse towards the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 3, 2012)

I ended up with 2 32 gal barrels half full and a 50 gal barrel half full of subcool's soil.  2 65 gal containers half full, an 18 gal and 30 gal totes full of NV soil.  It all smells normal again after I got the air to it.   I made a half batch of each type of super soil.  Wanted to do my own little experiment, I put some of the same strain in each of the super soils to see which works best.


----------



## mountain man (Jun 5, 2012)

Hope your soil wins NV..........  (its your experiment, you can make it do what you want)

  On a side note, Subcool's soil is at least TWICE as good as that crap.......

  And, i can prove it !!


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey Mountain Man I don't want any involvement in your pi--ing contest.  I am just trying to figure out what SS works best for me.  I appreciate both guys that were cool enough to give up their personal soil recipe.   That is too bad that your plants didn't take to NV's SS, but maybe it was operator error maybe it wasn't.  Have you considered trying it again?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 6, 2012)

mountain man said:
			
		

> Hope your soil wins NV..........  (its your experiment, you can make it do what you want)
> 
> On a side note, Subcool's soil is at least TWICE as good as that crap.......
> 
> And, i can prove it !!



Then we should see more pics for sure. Esp in the BPOTM section since it dominates  I will keep an eye out.


----------



## Locked (Jun 6, 2012)

mountain man said:
			
		

> Hope your soil wins NV..........  (its your experiment, you can make it do what you want)
> 
> On a side note, Subcool's soil is at least TWICE as good as that crap.......
> 
> And, i can prove it !!



Kinda gotta scratch my head on this post....NChef is one of the better peeps out there IMO. Not sure why you wld want to diss him like that. I hve yet to use any Super Soil but from the extensive reading I hve done and the reviews of people who hve tried NChefs mix I wld say calling it crap is a bit of a stretch. Pretty sure quite a few peeps who hve tried Subs mix hve said it wasn't gods gift to growing. Either way I hve seen pics of NChefs results from his mix and they hve been nothing short of great.


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Jun 6, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I don't think I would call it a manure smell.  I think it is more of an earthy smell.


 
She's right.  Super Soil smells like manure when you have added too much water.  Mine smelled like manure when I added too much water.  After I tumbled it in a compost tumbler and it became just slightly moist instead of overly damp, the manure smell went away and an earthy smell replaced it.

BTW, Subcool says as much in his latest video on YouTube.


----------



## Kushluvr (Jun 8, 2012)

mountain man said:
			
		

> Hope your soil wins NV..........  (its your experiment, you can make it do what you want)
> 
> On a side note, Subcool's soil is at least TWICE as good as that crap.......
> 
> And, i can prove it !!



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
:ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 8, 2012)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:



Agreed! Why is this guy still around? :holysheep:


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Jun 19, 2012)

Do I need to let the soil cook at a certain temp (other than the heat generated by itself its rather hot and humid where I'm at) and once its all done and finished do you gotta keep it in the tumbler or just bag it and store it in a dark cool place for whatever isnt used? Never made soil yet but I plan on using NV's for my first mix, Just curious on storing.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 19, 2012)

The Silver Bullet Special said:
			
		

> Do I need to let the soil cook at a certain temp (other than the heat generated by itself its rather hot and humid where I'm at) and once its all done and finished do you gotta keep it in the tumbler or just bag it and store it in a dark cool place for whatever isnt used? Never made soil yet but I plan on using NV's for my first mix, Just curious on storing.



hot and humid is great for cooking soil. Anything above 65 works. And you can use whatever to store it. I have kept a batch 6 months un-used and had no issues. I will add a bit more lime when I do use it though.


----------

